

The State of United States’ Incubators - prakash
http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/2009/07/fostering-local-economic-development-the-state-of-united-states-incubators/

======
jacquesm
It would be nice if somebody did this for the whole capital sphere, including
follow on investment and the rest of the world.

To have all that information in one place would make it one hell of a
resource.

